#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  >  日本獸服.獸化.布偶裝集合大活動

## 狐狸

這個是他們的活動網站
曾經在我的家族貼過~現在拿出來給各位分享
http://kigu.lomo.jp/transfur/
這是我用破爛日文的簡單破翻譯....
因為電腦沒有OFFICE.....什麼都沒有...所以只好用小畫家作..
請見諒:
http://home.pchome.com.tw/togo/digim...15/honyaku.JPG

這是活動圖片

圖片出處:
http://www.geocities.jp/howl666beast...Frameset-1.htm

這是另一個單位辦的活動
http://www.mascot-union.org/
可以說是日本獸畫活動的始祖......
目前已經舉辦到第五次了!!!
真是...太羨目了...

說真的呀........真的好羨慕日本人....
真是棒的活動~
活動大體上是很類似台灣的同人展~型式都差不多
只不過同人展裏出現布偶裝機率為2%....而且都是扮卡通人物
並沒有有獸化!
而日本的這場活動則是以獸化為主.....扮獸就不用說了...還是布偶裝!!!而且會場中還有賣手套~~~真的是好想去呀~~~~~~~~ 日本~~~~


另外如果對布偶裝有價錢.構造等等...疑問的人可以問我唷!
我對布偶裝有一定的了解...
會幫您解答!

----------


## 野狼1991

阿~日本阿~
獸迷的天堂~
嗯嗯~謝謝狐狸阿~
(阿~真恨我不是日本人阿~!!)

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

穿那樣走在台灣街上.......會暴斃
不熱死才怪...........

----------


## 野狼1991

是沒錯阿~
但我只要看就夠了~

----------


## 狐狸

> 穿那樣走在台灣街上.......會暴斃
> 不熱死才怪...........


的確...
現在台灣越來越熱了...

但是說到這...我不就快要熱死了嗎?!
7月30.31日的...活動........................囧




> 是沒錯阿~
> 但我只要看就夠了~


只看...不會想穿嗎??

想學日本人可以..
把握年輕..從學日語開始!!
我就是這樣囉!高中學了三年日語...現在大學打算繼續下去...
以後就可以去日本了..
就算是去同人誌販售會也能抱一堆獸人本回來的說~

加油~!!呵呵

----------


## 野狼1991

阿阿??狐狸會日語阿??
恩....真好~這樣看獸誌很方便耶~
(恩~!!以後我也要學~!!)

----------


## 紫月狼

活動是什麼時候阿??我考試完會去日本出個工差
可以順便玩一下^^~不然在那邊只停留4天工作內容只要1天就搞定
剩3天不知道要去那玩

----------


## 野狼1991

阿阿~!!!我想請色狼幫我照相!!
幫我把他們照下來~!!!!!
(如果可以的話.....)

----------


## 狐狸

> 阿阿??狐狸會日語阿??
> 恩....真好~這樣看獸誌很方便耶~
> (恩~!!以後我也要學~!!)


我..日語唷..
其實好耶!我高中是讀日語科呀..
我打算繼續深造....
看獸誌的確是蠻方便的!!可以知道他們的對話..
讓了解故事內容變的更激情....(咦...我在說什麼...)

現在學日文的人越來越多囉!!日文好用歸好用...
但是學習並不是一年兩年的事!要看的懂漫畫對話的話也要有一定的程度!
所以請多多加油

第一個活動已經結束了!
第二個我也不知道...要多多注意...




> 阿阿~!!!我想請色狼幫我照相!!
> 幫我把他們照下來~!!!!!
> (如果可以的話.....)


色狼?!
*囧*  ....色狼幫你照相?
把他們照下來?!
喔~你是在說請G.P.照囉?!
能的話我也要...= ="

----------


## 狐狸

話說回來~剛來野性疆界不久...
沒想到潛水的人比我想像的還多...
(我還以為一天會有很多人的說~)

----------


## 紫月狼

人是很多拉= ="
這次去日本還真的沒遇到活動...orz
只好等在日本的朋友幫我照了...(說實在我不指望他><)


迷之聲:那你還要等

----------


## Wolfang

日本民族性比較強
是這樣子的嗎？ 哈哈哈哈~~~~>''<(炸)

----------


## 狐狸

民族性比較強....
與其說是獸迷比較多吧?!?!

二來....獸裝盛行...

三來....獸裝製作能力很強XD"

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

阿～～好棒喔...
不曉得為什麼特別喜歡最右邊那個藍色的狼說XD

----------


## Wolfy

這個日本毛毛裝團體的毛毛裝製作水準好高好平均阿~

我覺得右上角的那兩隻好好玩.

好像是在安慰狼一樣XD

----------


## 咪汪

怎麼沒有貓咪?!?!?!貓咪跑哪裡去了?!  :Crying or Very sad:

----------

